# *NEW* Music, He Wrote Episode - feat. Synchron FX Strings 1



## The Darris (Aug 7, 2021)

Hey Everyone!!

It's been quite a while since I posted on here. I sort of left this side of social media to focus on my own work and just take a long hiatus from the sample library community. After working in the film scoring industry for the last few years and building up my resume, I started to yearn for a more personal creative outlet. Something that fits the criteria of the type of content I've always wanted to make. So, I guess that means I'm back.

I know many of you followed my Samples Spotlight review series on YT and I really appreciated the support it got while it lasted. Many of those reviews are accessible through threads on this forum and continue to get watched but I have set all them to unlisted so that I can refocus my channel to my new series, MUSIC, HE WROTE. It's not just going to be a dedicated "review" series, although my first few episodes will be dedicated to specific products, but rather a sort of sandbox for me to have fun and experiment in. I've always enjoyed watching YT channels that incorporate some sort of campy narrative in their videos along side whatever informative content they're creating whether it's a review or tutorial.

For the sake of transparency, my channel is not sponsored by anyone nor am I affiliated with any company that I review products for. I will update everyone if that were to change but for now, understand that everything I say in my videos is based 100% on my own opinions and experiences and in no way influenced by developer in question.

Thanks so much for your continued support and be sure to check out my first episode of MUSIC, HE WROTE.

​


----------



## The Darris (Sep 25, 2021)

In this month's episode, Chris makes a discovery that could solve a 3 year old mystery. Will Megan find the closure she needs from her traumatic past? Is VSL's SYNCHRON FX STRINGS 1 more sinister than it seems? All of these questions will be answered in this next episode of Music, He Wrote.


----------

